# 10 things your Therapist wont tell you



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

This is why I found therapy a waste of time and money. Judge for yourself after reading.

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/10-things-therapists-won-t-143637353.html?page=1


----------



## AnxietyGirlx (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks. I'm obligated to see a therapist. I go anyway!


----------



## Dylan2 (Jun 3, 2012)

The article makes some good points. The financial obstacles to therapy are sort of awful, especially in America. However, some of the 10 points don't apply very well to social anxiety disorder. Social anxiety disorder responds well to evidence-based "active" treatment, particularly cognitive behavioral therapy. On the other hand, if your problem is depression, exercise, general talk therapy etc. might be helpful.


----------



## littlemissbashful (Jul 29, 2013)

Yes I do agree my therapist sometimes seems bored out of her mind like yadda, yadda what did you say?? She is helpful in some areas but when I actually talk to her she sometimes seems bored out of her mind.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

None of those points applied to my therapist. Most notably:
- I pay $20 a session (45-60 minutes usually)
- We went from weekly to biweekly based on my progress, instead of the opposite
- He has a Doctorate degree in Psychology

I really like him and I wish more of you guys who have bad luck with yours could see him too. I'm thinking of pursuing a career in therapy because of him.


----------

